# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  El Buceo en nuestras aguas

## Luján

EL buceo es una actividad deportiva muy gratificante, pero a su vez muy peligrosa, ya que la realizamos en un medio que no es el nuestro.

Curiosamente, aunque seamos 70% agua, nuestro medio es el aire (contradicciones que tiene la naturaleza) y es en éste donde podemos respirar y ver.

Para poder respirar bajo el agua necesitamos de un equipo autónomo que nos proporcione aire según la demanda que necesitemos. Este aire se proporciona mediante una botella (si alguien dice bombona no es buen buceador, no te sumerjas con él) de aire comprimido, que reduce su presión mediante un conjunto de válvulas que concluyen en un regulador que nos situaremos en la boca y que nos proporcionará el aire que respiraremos.

Para poder ver, necesitamos unas gafas de cristal temperado, irromplible, que generen una cámara de aire frente a los ojos.

Aparte, tendremos un equipo complementario compuesto por un traje aislante, normalmente de neopreno, que evitará que nuestro cuerpo pierda calor al contacto con el agua; un par de aletas para proporcionarnos impulso; un chaleco hidrostático para proporcionar flotabilidad positiva y un cinto de plomos para la flotabilidad negativa.

El primer problema por el que el buceo con equipo autónomo es peligroso es que el agua no es nuestro medio, por lo que nos encontraremos en posturas y situaciones a la que no estamos acostumbrados en tierra firme. En el agua nuestros movimientos son más lentos, debido a la resistencia que nospresenta el medio líquido, además de que podremos movernos en las tres dimesniones del espacio.

Pero éste no es el principal problema, ni el más peligroso. Existen otros problemas más peligrosos, como las corrientes, que si no se calculan bien pueden darte un susto, llevándote agua adentro o contra las rocas.

Más peligroso aún, porque es un peligro que no se ve, es la aparición de burbujas de gas en sangre. En el caso del buceo deportivo con botella de aire comprimido (existen otras mezclas de gases para más profundidad o tiempo) el aire que está en la botella tiene la misma composición que el aire normal. Esto es N2 78%, O2 21% y otros gases 1%.

La presión sufrida bajo el agua aumenta, en agua salada, en +1atm cada 10m de profundidad. Así, buceando a 10m de profundidad sentiremos 2 atmósferas de presión (la presión atmosférica y el aumento de +1atm por la presión hidrostática), a 20m 3atm, etc.

Cuando respìramos el aire de la botella a estas profundidades el aire entra a nuestro cuerpo a la presión a la que nos encontramos, si estamos a 15m el aire en nuestros pulmones estará a 2.5 atmósferas de presión. Es por esto por lo que no nos aplastamos cuando bajamos: la presión en nuestro cuerpo es igual a la del exterior (salvando los oídos, que hay que compensarlos).

Hasta aquí todo bien, el problema de verdad comienza cuando tratamos de ascender. El aire de los pulmones no es tan problemático, pues se expulsa y listo. Pero tenemos que recordar que en la sangre también tenemos aire disuelo (el O2 que necesitamos, el CO2 que generamos y el N2 que está por ahí y que no nos afecta, de normal). Este es el verdadero peligro, pues si subimos rápidamente el gas comenzará a descomprimirse, pudiendo formar burbujas en la sangre. Estas burbujas pueden provocar desde daños leves en órganos secundarios, al impedir el paso de sangre hacia ellos hasta la muerte por infarto, al bloquear el flujo de sangre al corazón.

Por esta razón existen tablas de descompresión, que indican el tiempo que hay que pasar en una profundidad determinada para evitar que estas burbujas se formen, o reducir su tamaño. Debido a que aún así, permanecen algunas microburbujas en sangre, siempre se recomienda no volar en las horas siguientes a la inmersión, pues el nuevo descenso de presión prodría provocar los problemas ya mencionados.

La cantidad de N2 en sangre tras una inmersión está establecido en unas tablas, y varía en función de la profunidad y tiempo de inmersión y del triempo transcurrido tras la misma. Un nivel alto de N2 en sangre puede producir los mismos efectos que una ligera borrachera: Mareos, pérdida de equilibrio, etc. Estos efectos, y los anteriores se denominan mal de descompresión.

Estos efectos, calculados a nivel de mar son más intensos si la inmersión se realiza en aguas situadas a más altura, pues la diferencia de presión entre el aire ambiente (menos de 1atm) y la del agua es más destacada.

Por esto, si buceamos en aguas de nuestros embalses y/o lagos, debemos haber hecho con anterioridad un curso que nos habilite para tener los conocimientos necesarios para evitar el mal por descompresión, así como tener a mano el número de teléfono de la cámara hiperbárica más cercana.


Aún con todos estos problemas potenciales, la actividad del buceo es segura si se realiza con las debidas medidas de seguridad.


Como decimos los buceadores, si vamos a algún sitio sólo nos llevamos fotos y recuerdos en nuestra mente, y sólo dejamos burbujas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Juer  :Big Grin: ...tenía ganas de realizar algún día una excursión de buceo...pero me has quitado todas las ganas con lo que has puesto aquí... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

De todas formas, buenas recomendaciones  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Juer ...tenía ganas de realizar algún día una excursión de buceo...pero me has quitado todas las ganas con lo que has puesto aquí...
> Un saludo.



Que no se te quiten las ganas, pero si no has buceado nunca, infórmate bien de con quién vas a ir (centro de buceo, titulación de instructores, etc.).

Normalmente los centros de buceo organizan salidas de "bautismos", donde el no iniciado realiza una pequeña inmersión, de poca profundidad y tiempo, para "engancharle". Estas inmersiones no suelen ser peligrosas en cuanto al N2, ya que apenas da tiempo a que se formen las burbujas en sangre, ya que la diferencia de presión es baja (poca profundidad) y el tiempo de permanencia también.

Si eres buceador, todo esto ya es conocido.

Te recomiendo que antes del día del "bautizo" te pases por el centro a charlar con los instructores, que te informen de su titulación, échale un vistazo al material y fíjate si está en buenas condiciones (ausencia de óxido en materiales metálicos, botellas sin golpes, etc.) y si ves que van de chulos "yo-soy-el-mejor-buceador-del-mundo" les das las gracias y te largas a buscar otro centro.


Con todo esto, decirte que bucear es una sensación realmente impresionante. Te sientes verdaderamente libre flotando entre dos aguas al son de las olas, y puedes ver cosas que te alucinarán.

Recuerdo una vez, buceando alrededor del pecio (barco hundido) del puerto de Mogán, Gran Canaria, estaba tan tranquilo observando algunos peces y erizos cuando de repente pasó una sombra totalmente silenciosa sobre nosotros (tengo que decir que nos "aco**namos un poco) y mirando hacia arriba vimos una hermosa manta que nos había ido a visitar. Las mantas no son peligrosas, pues comen plancton, pero verlas de repente asusta.

En esa misma inmersión pudimos saludar a los turistas que visitaban el pecio en el "submarino amarillo".

Realmente impresionante.

----------


## ben-amar

Me encanta el agua y sumergirme a pulmon libre, se stá menos tiempo y se evitan sobresaltos (tu manta curiosa).
Para lo demas, prefiero los documentales y la peli de Oceanos. Ahí no hay riesgos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Me encanta el agua y sumergirme a pulmon libre, se stá menos tiempo y se evitan sobresaltos (tu manta curiosa).
> Para lo demas, prefiero los documentales y la peli de Oceanos. Ahí no hay riesgos


El buceo en apnea (pulmón libre) es bastante más seguro que el buceo con equipo autónomo, y la ventaja es que se puede realizar en cualquier lugar, sin entrar en las cuentas de las descompresiones, etc.

En cuanto a lo de los documentales, está claro que nos muestran cosas que jamás podremos per con nuestros ojos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me encanta el agua y sumergirme a pulmon libre, se stá menos tiempo y se evitan sobresaltos (tu manta curiosa).
> Para lo demas, prefiero los documentales y la peli de Oceanos. Ahí no hay riesgos


Esta forma está claro que es mucho más "natural", pero con esta opción estamos limitados hasta ciertos puntos...no podremos disfrutar de la belleza de explorar los fondos de los embalses y/o mares...

No sé hasta cuanto será el límite a pulmón libre, supongo que cada persona tendrá el suyo, pero entre que bajas y subes, el tiempo restante para observar el fondo va a ser bastante limitado... :Frown: 

Con equipo autónomo podremos estar más tiempo, a más profundidad y observar mejor el fondo, pero claro, esto también implica ciertos problemas si sobrepasamos los límites que tiene esta vía...

Por lo que en conclusión, como dice el compañero ben-amar, es mejor estar viendo la peli de Océano en el cine en 3D... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Por lo que en conclusión, como dice el compañero ben-amar, es mejor estar viendo la peli de Océano en el cine en 3D...
> 
> Un saludo.



Tengo que discrepar de esto último. Lo que puedes sentir cuando estás buceando y ves algún animal o planta junto a tí, o la sencación que produce entrar en una cueva o un pecio es totalmente incomparable a estar sentado en un cine, por mucho 3D e IMAX que tenga.

Resumiendo:

Si te entra el ac***ne de bajar 5, 10 o 20m mejor te quedas en pulmón libre. Aún así se pueden observar muchas y muy bonitas cosas. Yo últimamente sólo hago pulmón libre, por lo caro que resulta el buceo con equipo autónomo (compra o alquiler de material si no lo tienes, seguro de buceo, alquiler de embarcación o salida con centro de buceo,...)

Si no tienes miedo, pero sí respeto (eso siempre) y puedes pagarte una (o varias) inmersiones pues adelante. A bucear se ha dicho.

Si no tienes valor, ganas, o posibilidad de bucear o hacer apnea, pues los documentales son la opción que queda para ver lo que nos depara el Gran Azul (o los pequeños lagos)

----------


## ben-amar

Es cierto que a pulmón libre te vas a perder un montón de cosas y sensaciones, que no vas a poder explorar las cuevas que a veces ves, pero es que incluso llegando  seguro en cuanto a tiempo (limitado) con las botellas pues ...... dá you you (yu-yu).


Como te digo, prefiero mi pantalla de 42", mi refresquito y mi sofá  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ni te imaginas el tiempo de aguante que tengo, vengan profundidades y bichejos grandes y raros  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Hasta aquí todo bien, el problema de verdad comienza cuando tratamos de ascender. El aire de los pulmones no es tan problemático, pues se expulsa y listo. Pero tenemos que recordar que en la sangre también tenemos aire disuelo (el O2 que necesitamos, el CO2 que generamos y el N2 que está por ahí y que no nos afecta, de normal). Este es el verdadero peligro, pues si subimos rápidamente el gas comenzará a descomprimirse, pudiendo formar burbujas en la sangre. Estas burbujas pueden provocar desde daños leves en órganos secundarios, al impedir el paso de sangre hacia ellos hasta la muerte por infarto, al bloquear el flujo de sangre al corazón.


Hola Luján:

Puede ser que la muerte del periodista Antonio Herrero, fuese a causa de lo qué dices aqui?

Gracias por toda la información Luján, y aqui os dejo información de uno de mis periodistas preferidos, este domingo dia 2 de Mayo hará 12 años de su muerte, descanse en paz.

Fuente Wikipedia.

Antonio Herrero
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Saltar a navegación, búsqueda
Antonio Herrero Lima (Madrid, 5 de febrero de 1955 - Marbella, 2 de mayo de 1998) fue un periodista radiofónico español.

Hijo y nieto de periodistas, en el Bachillerato conoció a Luis Herrero, quien sería amigo y compañero en trabajos posteriores. Posteriormente ambos estudiarían Periodismo en la Universidad de Navarra. Estuvo casado con Cristina Pécker, hija del popular locutor y presentador José Luis Pécker.

En su juventud trabajó en El Norte Deportivo, Diario de Navarra, El Pensamiento Navarro y finalmente ABC, así como en Europa Press, de la que su padre fue co-fundador.

Inició su actividad radiofónica en 1983 en las emisiones locales de Antena 3 Radio. Dos años después se encargó de la dirección de El primero de la mañana en la misma cadena, desde donde imprimió un estilo muy personal y agresivo que lo convirtió en el líder de audiencia de su franja horaria.

Con la llegada de la televisión privada a España, en 1990, Antena 3 obtuvo una de las licencias de emisión, y Antonio Herrero se incorpora al equipo de la emisora, conduciendo el programa de entrevistas La Tarántula.

Más tarde fue uno de los periodistas que, junto con José María García y Luis Herrero, se trasladó a la COPE tras la compra de Antena 3 de Radio por el grupo PRISA en 1992, que posteriormente cerraría la emisora.

En la COPE dirigió el programa La Mañana hasta su muerte.

Murió en Marbella el 2 de mayo de 1998, con 43 años, mientras practicaba submarinismo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján:
> 
> Puede ser que la muerte del periodista Antonio Herrero, fuese a causa de lo qué dices aqui?
> 
> Gracias por toda la información Luján, y aqui os dejo información de uno de mis periodistas preferidos, este domingo dia 2 de Mayo hará 12 años de su muerte, descanse en paz.
> 
> Fuente Wikipedia.
> 
> Antonio Herrero
> ...



Es posible, o no.

No conozco el tipo de accidente que sufrió. Algunos buceadores han muerto por ser demaisado temerarios y sobrepasar sus límites ( P.Ej: meterse en cuevas sin tener conocimiento). Otros por cometer descuidos peligrosos (P. Ej:no mirar el manómetro de la botella). Otros simplemente por problemas con el equipo (P.Ej: fugas de aire). Otros por varios de estos factores, etc.

Es muy aventurado decir una causa del accidente sin conocer lo que ocurrió de verdad.

----------


## jasg555

A mí siempre me ha impresionado ésto:

http://www.fogonazos.es/2007/05/blue...uceadores.html

----------


## FEDE

> Es posible, o no.
> 
> No conozco el tipo de accidente que sufrió. Algunos buceadores han muerto por ser demaisado temerarios y sobrepasar sus límites ( P.Ej: meterse en cuevas sin tener conocimiento). Otros por cometer descuidos peligrosos (P. Ej:no mirar el manómetro de la botella). Otros simplemente por problemas con el equipo (P.Ej: Pérdidas de ). Otros por varios de estos factores, etc.
> 
> Es muy aventurado decir una causa del accidente sin conocer lo que ocurrió de verdad.


Gracias Luján, buscando en Google he encontrado esto, ¡ya no lo recordaba!

Fuente El Mundo:

UN CORTE DE DIGESTION.- Los resultados de la autopsia efectuada a Antonio Herrero han demostrado que la causa del fallecimiento del periodista fue un corte de digestión cuando practicaba el submarinismo a ocho metros de profundidad en las costas de Marbella, según informó la Cadena Cope.

El corte de digestión provocó que el malogrado periodista vomitara y obstruyera el respirador de la botella de oxígeno, tras lo cual pereció ahogado.

----------


## Luján

> A mí siempre me ha impresionado ésto:
> 
> http://www.fogonazos.es/2007/05/blue...uceadores.html



Cuando sabes que vas a bajar a mucha profundidad, no puedes organizar la inmersión pensando en que bajo, cruzo y vuelvo a subir. ES mucho más que eso.

Personalmente veo varios errores que pudo cometer este buceador (a agua pasada es fácil analizar y dar juicios sobre la situación. En vivo es otra cosa). Este análisis lo hago sólo con los datos que se pueden entresacar del vídeo:

1- Probablemente (esto es especulación, pero con alta probabilidad), pensando en bajar, cruzar y subir, hizo una elección equivocada de mezcla de gases, portando sólo aire comprimido, cuando para llegar a 60m hay que ir con NITROX (una mezcla más rica en O2 que el aire comprimido) para reducir el efecto del N2 en el cuerpo.

2- Este primer error provocó que el buceador sufriera narcosis, que es el mal producido por el exceso de N2 en sangre. La narcosis tiene, aproximadamente, los mísmos síntomas que la borrachera, que son desorientación, mareos, falsa seguridad, etc.

3- El hecho de no mirar su profundímetro durante prácticamente toda la bajada es un error que no se debe cometer. Si hubiera visto que bajaba más de lo normal, llegando a los -70m (dice el artículo que el paso está a -60m) sin encontrar el paso, debería haber abortado y comenzar el ascenso, controlado o de emergencia según el aire que le quedara.

4- Al llegar al fondo muestra síntomas de nerviosismo, provocados quizás por algo de la narcosis, y por darse cuenta que ya estaba muerto. Este nerviosismo no puedo reprochárselo. Llegada esta situación, lo más probable es que actuara igual. ¿Cómo reaccionaríamos sabiendo que moriremos así?

5- El video muestra que no bajó pegado a la pared, sino por el centro y sin referencias. Este es, probablemente, el error más grave que cometió, ya que sin referencias y sin mirar la brújula pierdes totalmente la orientación. En una inmersión en la que buscas una entrada lo más lógico es bajar pegado a la pared donde está la entrada. Es la mejor forma de encontrarla.
Si hubiera bajado pegado a la pared, lo más probable es que hubiera encontrado el paso, hubiera pasado y vuelto a subir por el otro lado.

Se comenta en el enlace que ahí han muerto más de 100 buceadores, pero lo que no comentan es cuántos buceadores pasan por ahí cada año y salen ilesos.


De todos modos esto son inmersiones extremas que sólo deben realizar los buceadores expertos. No es necesario bajar a -60m para ver cosas impresionantes. A veces basta con sólo meter la cabeza en el agua para quedarnos alucinando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mí siempre me ha impresionado ésto:
> 
> http://www.fogonazos.es/2007/05/blue...uceadores.html


Madre de dios...me ha revuelto las tripas... :Mad:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Vaya telita el enlace que has ido a poner...entre Luján y tú me estais ya aco*****do, se me están quitando las ganas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Vivan las piscinas!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, lo del ruso, el tal Yuri, es la mayor locura que he visto en bastante tiempo... :EEK!: , vaya idea que tuvo también  :Embarrassment: 

Es que también, intentar bajar más de 60 metros así por las buenas como el que toca el fondo de una piscina...vaya tela la gente que hace eso...en fin.

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Madre de dios...me ha revuelto las tripas...
> 
> Vaya telita el enlace que has ido a poner...entre Luján y tú me estais ya aco*****do, se me están quitando las ganas...
> 
> Vivan las piscinas!!!!! 
> 
> Por cierto, lo del ruso, el tal Yuri, es la mayor locura que he visto en bastante tiempo..., vaya idea que tuvo también 
> 
> Es que también, intentar bajar más de 60 metros así por las buenas como el que toca el fondo de una piscina...vaya tela la gente que hace eso...en fin.
> ...


 El video es espeluznante, sobre todo ver que al buceador le queda poco, es estremecedor.

Pero la conclusión que saco es que el buceo, al igual que otras actividades, hay que practicarlo, pero no sin la preparación y el equipo adecuado.
 Lo del ruso, alucinante, debe tener unos pulmones como globos, y unas pulsaciones lentísimas.

----------


## Luján

> Madre de dios...me ha revuelto las tripas...
> 
> Vaya telita el enlace que has ido a poner...entre Luján y tú me estais ya aco*****do, se me están quitando las ganas...
> 
> Vivan las piscinas!!!!! 
> 
> Por cierto, lo del ruso, el tal Yuri, es la mayor locura que he visto en bastante tiempo..., vaya idea que tuvo también 
> 
> Es que también, intentar bajar más de 60 metros así por las buenas como el que toca el fondo de una piscina...vaya tela la gente que hace eso...en fin.
> ...



Que no se te quiten las ganas. El buceo es un deporte seguro siempre que se realice con cuidado y respeto.

Si vas a una inmersión, hay que organizar muchas cosas antes:


Tener confianza en el centro organizador (si hay alguno). Especialmente en tu compañero/sTener en regla es seguro, y que alguien que se quede en superficie tenga forma de contactar con emergencias y con la cámara hiperbárica.Conocer la orografía de la zona y establecer una ruta.Estimar la duración de la ruta, que siempre ha de empezar contra-corriente (si la hay), para volver a favor.Tener bien claro que el día programado la meteorología acompaña.Revisar y comprobar el equipo completo, a saber: Traje de neopreno, escarpines y guantes, aletas, cuchillo, cinturón y plomos, chaleco hidrostático, botella cargada, latiguillos, regulador principal y de reserva, manómetro de botella, profundímetro, reloj, tablas de descompresión y/u ordenador de buceo, linterna, gafas y tubo de respiración. (seguro que me dejo algo, ah si! la cámara de vídeo/fotos).Comer o desayunar bien, pero ligero y con tiempo antes de entrar al agua. NO BEBER ALCOHOL desde unas 24 horas antes. El alcohol en sangre hace que la narcosis comienze con menos cantidad de N2.

Una vez en el agua:


NUNCA entrar con miedo, pero SIEMPRE con respetoNo separarse del compañero.Comprobar el manómetro y el profundímetro constantementeRespirar con calma, y hacer movimientos suaves.Al 50% de presión de la botella comenzar el retorno, aún si no hemos llegado al 50% de la ruta.Subir cumpliendo las normas dictadas por la tabla de presiones o el ordenador. Si no llegas a más de -30m se recomienda hacer una parada de descompresión (para reducir la presión parcial del N2 en sangre) a -3m durante 3 minutos (agarrado al ancla o a las rocas). NUNCA SUBIR MÁS RÁPIDO DE LO QUE SUBEN TUS BURBUJAS. Esta es la velocidad máxima en un ascenso de emergencia.Al llegar arriba, si es una embarcación, quitarse primero los plomos y después el chaleco con la botella. Aprovecharse de las aletas para subir a la embarcación.

Y ya en tierra:


Seguir las tablas de descompresión para calcular cuándo podemos volver a bajar y cuánto tiempo y a qué profunidad.Tener cuidado con las cervezas de después, emborrachan más de lo habitual.Compartir las fotos y vídeos con tus compañeros, y recordar siempre lo vivido.

----------


## ben-amar

El que me guste la inmersión a pulmón libre no me impide reconocer la belleza de las imagenes que se pueden obtener, y las sensaciones, con las botellas.
En compañía de expertos y bajo su supervisión no debe suponer peligro alguno y si se tiene la oprtunidad de hacerlo... adelante. Seguro que será una experiencia inolvidable.
Otra cosa es que te ocurra como a mí, el hecho de tener el oceano a tu alrededor y muchos metros por debajo, ó por encima, los lados, sin saber lo que te puede venir ni por donde...... como que nó.
Siendo honrado debo decir que envidio,de forma sana,  a quien lo hace; pero conmigo que no cuenten.
Un saludo.

----------


## javiersanchez

Buenas tardes: 
como buceador experimentado debo de confirmar toda la info del amigo lujan aunque discrepo en ver el buceo como algo complicado, ya que actualmente el buceo está calificado como el 2º deporte mas seguro del mundo despues del tenis.

Es más debo de decir que en el buceo, sumpliendo todos los protocolos de suguridad es imposible que pase nada.

Me explico, durante mucho tiempo desde que se empezaron a comercializar equipos de buceo autonomos ha habido asociasiones que se han encargado de analizar las distintas causas de accidentes, para poder asi actualizar los protocolos de los que antes hablaba.

Ahora bien, lo que si es cierto es que esto va por titulaciones, si eres owd ( open water diver ) no debes bajar mas de 20 metros ademas de no poder entrar en cuevas ni pecios ( como su propio nombre indica buceador en aguas abiertas, sin techo ) una vez que has adquirido mas experiencia pasas al nivel de avanzado en el que se hace una prueba de narcosis a 40 metros de profundidad que es la maxima que podremos alcanzar los buceadores recreativos ( sin mezclaz de gases, nitrox, trimix etc), asi como orientacion mediante brujula, entrada en pecios y buceo nocturno ( ojo para entrar en cuevas es recomendable hacer un curso especifico de buceo tek en el cual se estudian protocolos especificos para ello ( Ej. DIR ).

sobre las desconpresiones, no hay problema, en el buceo recreativo la descompresion en teoria no deberia de existir, para ello se estudian unas tablas o lo que es mejor se porta un ordenador el cual nos va avisando del tiempo de fondo que nos queda sin emntrar en DECO.

No olvideis que las nejores 10 inmersiones del mundo estan entre 5 y 15 metros de prof. y a esta profundidad con el aire que llevamos en un botella que son entre 2400 o 3000 litros de aire no nos dará tiempo a entrar en deco ( a no ser que tengamos branqueas, ( que ya las quisiera yo pa mi)).

Ahora bien despues de la chapa que os he dado me gustaria saber si se puede bucear en los pantanos, concretamente en el de canales granada.

el tema visibilidad, profundidad y corrientes a causa de las turbinas generadoras lo tengo controlado. Solo me quedan los aspectos legales.

gracias si a alguien puede ayudarme o por el contrario le quedan dudas sobre el buceo que pregunte que para eso estamos.

EL BUCEO RECREATIVO NO ES PELIGROSO RECORDADLO SIEMPRE...

----------


## REEGE

Servicios Centrales
Consejería de Medio Ambiente
Avda. Manuel Siurot, 50
41071 – Sevilla
Teléfono: 955 00 34 00 / 955 00 35 00

Fax: 955 00 37 75
Puede hacernos llegar sus consultas a través del buzón del ciudadano o del teléfono 902 48 48 02

Bienvenido al foro JAVIER SANCHEZ, no discrepo contigo sobre la peligrosidad del buceo, que yo creía que era más peligroso de lo que tú nos cuentas. De todas formas en los embalses si que lo veo un deporte arriesgado y más sabiendo que en poco tiempo al menos 2 personas han dejado sus vidas en ellos...
Por lo demás, te paso la dirección de la Conserjería de Medio Ambiente que seguro ellos pueden ayudarte sobre la práctica de éste deporte en el embalse de Canales.
Un saludo y gracias por registrarte en embalses.net.

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenido al foro, javiersanchez; gracias por tu informacion sobre el buceo, aunque sigo diciendo que no cuente conmigo. Prefiero a pulmon.
Con respecto al permiso de buceo en los embalses, me imagino que dependera del embalse en cada caso. Si no permiten el baño, mucho menos consideraran el buceo.
En ninguna ficha de los embalses he visto nada que mencione esa posibilidad.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Querido Javiersanchez.

Antes que nada, bienvenido.

No puedo estar del todo de acuerdo con lo que has dicho. NADA. absolutamente nada es totalmente seguro. El Buceo es un deporte de riesgo, por mucho que alguien diga que es el más seguro tras el tenis (por cierto, que no sé de dónde ha salido eso).

Ojalá ciertas personas vieran el buceo tan seguro como tú, en especial las de las aseguradoras. Por otro lado, si es tan seguro, ¿por qué se obliga a tener un seguro específico de buceo para practicarlo de forma aficionada?

Ah, y cumpliendo todos los protocolos de seguridad pueden pasar (y pasan) accidentes, tanto en buceo como en otros deportes. Lo cierto es que los imprevistos están ahi.

Y sí, el buceo es complicado. Quizás a tí no te lo parezca por la experiencia que tienes, pero es complicado:


Estás en un medio extrañoPuedes moverte en tres dimensiones, no en dos como se está acostumbradoEl material para practicarlo es poco menos que un rompecabezas (y rompebolsillos  :Wink: ). Para el tenis, por ejemplo: deportivas, raquetas, pelotas y listo. Para el buceo hace falta "un poco" más.La teoría es complicada. Por mucho ordenador que tengas, hay que estudiar para aprenderse las tablas, signos, procedimientos, etc.
Tengo que decir que a mí no me parece tampoco tan complicado. El curso lo hice bastante bien, y me desenvuelvo cómodamente en el agua con los trastos puestos, pero entiendo que a otros no les resulte tan fácil.

----------


## javiersanchez

ok gracias sigo manos a la obra investigando...

----------


## juseppe

Hola Javier 
Me gustaría saber si se puede realizar una inmersión en la isla del zújar para poder encontrar una cadena que para mí significa mucho.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hola Javier 
> Me gustaría saber si se puede realizar una inmersión en la isla del zújar para poder encontrar una cadena que para mí significa mucho.
> 
> Un saludo


Seguramente, en apnea sí.

Pero para bucear con equipo autónomo, deberás consultarlo con la Confederación, además de tener todos los permisos, seguros y titulaciones necesarias.

Por otro lado, puedes intentarlo, pero al menos que la cadena sea de ancla, lo veo igual de difícil que buscar una aguja en un pajar.

¡Que tengas suerte!

----------

